# What is Christian Ethics?



## xirtam (Nov 14, 2013)

I will have to take an online Christian Ethics course in the winter through my (liberal) seminary.

Rather than get their definition through whatever required texts that I will have to digest, I would like to know what Christian Ethics is from a Reformed perspective? Other than that, I do not know what other questions to ask, since I have no idea.

In Christ,


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 15, 2013)

We had an excellent class on this topic at my church. I am away from home for the next week, but I could send you my notes when I get back, or perhaps even get my pastor's notes. If you'd like, PM me. May I be forward and ask why you would be taking classes from an organization that appears to be outside your ideological perspective?


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 15, 2013)

xirtam said:


> I will have to take an online Christian Ethics course in the winter through my (liberal) seminary.
> 
> Rather than get their definition through whatever required texts that I will have to digest, I would like to know what Christian Ethics is from a Reformed perspective? Other than that, I do not know what other questions to ask, since I have no idea.
> 
> In Christ,



Christian Ethics from a Reformed perspective is about how we are to think, speak and act in the light of what all of Scripture teaches, just as Systematic Theology is about the theological doctrine taught by all of Scripture. They both include sanctified reflection on the data of Scripture.

John Frame had a good course on Christian ethics somewhere online, maybe at the IIIM - Third Millennium - website.

Jochem Douma ( "Christian Ethics" ) and John Jefferson Davis ("Evangelical Ethics" ) have introductory books on ethics. See also the Larger Catechism on the Ten Commandments.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xirtam (Nov 16, 2013)

jwithnell said:


> We had an excellent class on this topic at my church. I am away from home for the next week, but I could send you my notes when I get back, or perhaps even get my pastor's notes. If you'd like, PM me. May I be forward and ask why you would be taking classes from an organization that appears to be outside your ideological perspective?



I personal messaged you.


----------



## xirtam (Nov 16, 2013)

Does anyone have online recommendations that can get me started in the right direction?

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Nov 16, 2013)

> Christian Ethics from a Reformed perspective is about how we are to think, speak and act in the light of what all of Scripture teaches, just as Systematic Theology is about the theological doctrine taught by all of Scripture. They both include sanctified reflection on the data of Scripture.
> 
> John Frame had a good course on Christian ethics somewhere online, maybe at the IIIM - Third Millennium - website.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Sir. I'll have a look.

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll look into the recommendation of John Frame, but I also saw that some people take exception to some of his teaching. Does anyone else have something else for someone just starting in Christian ethics?

In Christ,


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 16, 2013)

xirtam said:


> I'll look into the recommendation of John Frame, but I also saw that some people take exception to some of his teaching. Does anyone else have something else for someone just starting in Christian ethics?
> 
> In Christ,



People will always take exceptions to the best of men's teaching. As you become mature - I'm not saying you're not - you will learn to eat the meat and leave the bones. There will be other Reformed Christian ethics courses out there but for every one of the best of them there will be good men who will take exception to certain matters.

Maybe try a search for "ethics" or "Christian ethics" at Monergism.com, a notable Reformed website, and you may find other courses.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xirtam (Nov 17, 2013)

Peairtach said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> > I'll look into the recommendation of John Frame, but I also saw that some people take exception to some of his teaching. Does anyone else have something else for someone just starting in Christian ethics?
> ...



Thank you, Sir. 

I have started the ethics course by John Frame, just know that I was not insinuating that your recommendation was a bad one, especially since the exceptions people have with Dr. Frame are on other matters. I just meant that if I could get another resource, they could compare and contrast with one another and I could get a good grasp of Christian Ethics before I begin the course. 

But you are right, I am one that is not mature and am learning to enjoy fish, while at the same time push aside the bones - with chopsticks at that! 

Thank you for your other recommendations. I'll be sure to check those out as well.

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Nov 17, 2013)

*double post*


----------



## xirtam (Dec 4, 2013)

In the winter term I will be taking a Christian Ethics course.


----------



## MW (Dec 4, 2013)

Many moons ago I found help with Carl Henry's Christian Personal Ethics.

If you have itunes you might want to listen to Ronald Nash's course on Christian ethics. It helps to map through the various approaches from a distinctively reformed position.

Van Til's series on defending the faith has a volume on ethics which highlights the importance of a presuppositional approach.

Although denied by some, it seems to me that John Frame's perspectivalism gives to much weight to the situational perspective and introduces an element of relativism.

John Murray's Principles of Conduct is important for upholding the normative principle of biblical standards.


----------



## xirtam (Dec 4, 2013)

armourbearer said:


> Many moons ago I found help with Carl Henry's Christian Personal Ethics.
> 
> If you have itunes you might want to listen to Ronald Nash's course on Christian ethics. It helps to map through the various approaches from a distinctively reformed position.
> 
> ...



Thank you kindly, Rev. 

I might have to take a course on what you just said!

In Christ,


----------



## Philip (Dec 4, 2013)

I might recommend Bonhoeffer's work on ethics (which is, granted, fragmentary).


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 4, 2013)

I read the John Jefferson Davis work mentioned earlier this year for my Ethics course and found it helpful (although introductory).


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 5, 2013)

Other books which I didn't already mention are the IVP "Dictionary of Christian Ethics and Pastoral Theology" edited by Sinclair Ferguson et al., Jochem Douma's book on "The Ten Commandments: Manual for the Christian Life", and Johannes Vos's "Commentary on the Larger Catechism".

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 5, 2013)

So sorry, I had put this out of my mind. I will check on the materials I mentioned before. BTW, I have appreciated Dietrich Bonhoeffer from the perspective of someone who had to actually live out his theology under immensely difficult circumstances. His observations should challenge any of us, though I found him unduly informed by a theology of dialectic.


----------

